# TJet3: LD Roller Initialization Error



## 4thNGoal (May 1, 2008)

Mt T3 is alternating between the "Waste Pad" error light sequence and all the lights flashing.

The printer information program says that I have an "LD Roller Initialization Error." Anyone know what that is and how to make it go away?


----------

